# Hi ladies!



## Trps68

I'm 37 gong to be 38 in March. I'm ttc #3, my last little angel. I have a 14 yr old boy, a 10 month old boy and I'm ttc a little girl. I had 2 mc in the same year right before my 10 month old was born. I'm currently in my tww. Baby dust to all of you :baby:&#9825;


----------



## Sparkle Kid

Good to meet you. I am new hee too and still learning the lingo and abbreviations! Good luck to you ttc- I hope you aren't feeling too stressed and are trying t enjoy it.


----------



## Sparkle Kid

Ok, just worked out mc. Sorry! That is an awful thing to have experienced. Fingers crossed that you will conceive soon and have a healthy, happy pregnancy. Much love. x


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and welcome to BnB! :)


----------



## Wobbles

Welcome to BnB <3


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome & good luck!


----------



## Sarahh89

Welcome :)


----------



## Mystarlight

Welcome to the Forum :)


----------



## ilogic235

Hi


----------

